# Light Handlebars, Stem, Seatpost? Recommendations please!



## sdirep (Jan 28, 2009)

So ive been struck with the upgrade bug and would like to start searching for a light handlebar, stem, and seatpost. I recently bought some new zipp 404s/cassette and was expecting it to be lighter than my previous stuff but my bike is actually a bit heavier. Luckily they are more aero and stiffer than my previous wheelset (shimano ultegras) so i dont feel a difference other than I climb better and conserve more energy on flats. Now its time for me to make this bike lighter. Its a 2009 tarmac expert with all stock parts except the wheels. I know the original gruppo which is shimano ultegra sl 6600 is prolly the heavy part of it but i would like to change the handlebars, stem, and seatpost. Any recommendations with the most bang for my buck? Prefer carbon but open to anything. Thanks


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

The Performance Forte line of carbon seat posts and alloy stems is an incredible bang/buck as far as weight goes, and they work well. The weights posted on the website are accurate.

You can also find good prices on Syntace and Ritchie WCS stems on ebay which are excellent stems.

Absolutely forget about carbon stems., and generally true for carbon seat posts too, except the forte carbon seat post is very light and very cheap.

Bars- high quality aluminum bars are always best ban/buck, and can easily be had for <$100, usually <$75


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

ITM has reasonably light stems and bars. I use The Bar and a Millenium stem and have been very happy with them.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

There are many other options that are just as good or better (ITM, 3T, Deda), however, I've had great experience (durability and value) with Ritchey and Easton.

Bars: Easton EC90 carbon 40c-c is 205g. I found one for $100 new on RBR classifieds and $60 used on ebay. I wouldn't ride used carbon bars, but that's just from experience. I wouldn't recommend a friend buy used carbon bars either. YMMV. Best bang for the buck would have to be a Ritchey WCS aluminum bar or something comparable. The Ritchey was roughly the same weight as carbon and around $50-$60 new on ebay. IIRC, my 42's weighed around 220g. You can find them for less used.

Stems: Carbon stems won't save much if any weight. Ritchey WCS 4-axis is solid and can be found for $60 new and less used. 110mm OS was 135g. You'll pay more for the "wet" series so avoid those unless you want to pay for the look. Best bang for the buck would have to be the Ritchey Pro 4-axis. I think mine (110mm/OS) was around 30g more than the WCS but, $20 new. 

Posts: Ritchey WCS 2 bolt carbon post and Easton EC90 2 bolt carbon post both 31.6x300mm weigh around 200g. I found an EC90 for $50 used and the Ritchey came with the bike...Aluminum posts are much cheaper and probably 80-90g heavier for the same size post than carbon.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

woodys737 said:


> Posts: Ritchey WCS 2 bolt carbon post and Easton EC90 2 bolt carbon post both 31.6x300mm weigh around 200g. I found an EC90 for $50 used and the Ritchey came with the bike...Aluminum posts are much cheaper and probably 80-90g heavier for the same size post than carbon.


Light carbon posts are very expensive. Reasonable prices ones aren't super light. A standard Thomson Elite aluminum post in 31.6x287 is 194g and sells for around $70 new. The Thomson Masterpiece is even lighter but comes in a limited number of sizes. Unless you're willing to spend a lot of money on a carbon seat post, you're likely to find that aluminum posts are lighter for the same or less money.

The same is true for stems. I've used Rithcey WCS and 3T ARX Team aluminum stems. Unless price is no object, you'll not find carbon stems that are lighter.


----------

